# Candidates to Replace Bernard Hinault for ASO Events



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

So we've heard the news that Bernard Hinault will 'retire' from his PR & podium duties with ASO and the Tour de France.

ASO?s podium bouncer Hinault to retire - VeloNews.com

So how does one replace the seemingly irreplaceable? Any thoughts on who would be a realistic replacement for him? Make your nomination and tell us why! I'm looking forward to all the responses (and there will probably be some doozies!).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Lance Armstrong

Now if it wasn't for him hating everything French and the French obviously hating him, and that minor detail of a lifetime ban, he'd probably be good in that role.

Worst pick?
Richard Virenque


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cuddles?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, you have the three living guys with the most titles. There isn't enough money in the world to get Eddy to do it, LeMond would love to but he'd never let anyone else on the podium get a word in edgewise, and Mig as a PR person makes the Great Sphinx look like a chatterbox. :lol:

Mig at least looks like he could toss an interloper from podium. 

Good PR? You want good PR---give it to Der Jensie. No one out there has done a better job of selling himself. :thumbsup:


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe split it into 2 positions? Mig for bouncer/bodyguard position and Jensie for PR?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

little Tommy Volker


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> little Tommy Volker


^^^ winner.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

Good replies so far! 

Lance, Virenque and Cadel Evans are farcical answers but were expected! HAHA!Tommy Vockler is probably the most realistic response as others from the 80's (i.e. Stephen Roche, Charly Mottet, Thierry Marie, etc. ) are also getting a little long in the tooth. The 90's generation won't stand up to the media scrutiny (Virenque, Jalabert, etc.) and the media spolight holders (Virenque again, LeMond, etc.) would make it more about themselves.

Mario Cipollini would have the media saavy but he never finished a TdF so he is likely personna non gratta

I think we can safely count on it being a Frenchman (or woman) with a significant palmares and former yellow jersey wearer. 

Or Chrisophe Bassons?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

takmanjapan said:


> Good replies so far!
> 
> Lance, Virenque and Cadel Evans are farcical answers but were expected! HAHA!Tommy Vockler is probably the most realistic response as others from the 80's (i.e. Stephen Roche, Charly Mottet, Thierry Marie, etc. ) are also getting a little long in the tooth. The 90's generation won't stand up to the media scrutiny (Virenque, Jalabert, etc.) and the media spolight holders (Virenque again, LeMond, etc.) would make it more about themselves.
> 
> ...


Given Jalabert has been a stable on national tv for a decade it could easily be him. 
it will be a french.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

takmanjapan said:


> I think we can safely count on it being a Frenchman (*or woman*) with a significant palmares and former yellow jersey wearer.


I'll go with Marion Rousse, Tony Gallopin's hot-looking wife 

The problem with a French former yellow jersey wearer is that the last one just gave up the job---unless we count stage wins. :wink:

Thevenet is an admitted doper and that doesn't play well in France.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I suggest a non-rider. Jean-Claude Van Damme. I think he needs a job.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

non - Frenchman would be Cancelara. Yellow jersey wearer, stage wins and tough enough to toss people.


----------



## ExtraSlow (Jul 7, 2004)

*Or another non-rider*



burgrat said:


> I suggest a non-rider. Jean-Claude Van Damme. I think he needs a job.


----------

